# Sharing.... Ergo



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

I drew this up this morning and I swear this design was not induced by alcohol
or illecit drugs.....LMAO
I just cut it out of trex-like composite decking material, rounded the edges on the router table
and gave it a quick coating of matte clearcoat....just waiting for the clear to dry so that I can post a quick pic.
It fit quite well in my hands and the way I cut it, it can be braced in several different grips....pictures will probably
explain this a bit more clearly.
Not certain how to slap this on here in PDF, but if it helps the distance between forks is 2 3/4", that hopefully helps w/ scaling the
design.....it is "BIG", but I like......
I removed the crappy line drawing and Hrawk kindly zipped it out on PDF down below.......


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice design man!

If you can get me a photo from directly above (not angled in any way) with 1 or 2 measurements, I can throw together a PDF for you no probs.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's a few quick pics....


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

It looks like a fine design. And if I was ever feeling down, though how could I be when shooting? But let's say I am, I would turn that baby on it side the way the photo is you posted, and the subtle goofiness would get me smiling.


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Gentlemen....What you've all witnessed up above is a sure sign of a brother w/ TOO much time on his hands.....LOL


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice great looking shooter and self defence weapon


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

That looks so cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If the slingshot doesn't kill the bunny outright, you can always bash it with your knucks!























Nicely executed.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow, that came out really well.

If you have trouble getting the camera straight for Hrawk's PDF, draw a rectangle or square on the paper and he/I can adjust the image to square it up.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Here you go:


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Great big THANK YOU Hrawk, you made that PDF look righteous.....


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

BIG PAPA said:


> Here's a few quick pics....


that is massive, but very cool in a star trek kinda way, plus on its side it looks like an angry duck


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Very unique, I like!


----------

